# Shoulder Joint Injections



## alk@APS (Mar 26, 2015)

If doctor injects shoulder to treat adhesive capsulitis would use 20610 or 20605. What if he states he injects the rotator cuff - again large or medium? That's all the information I get from the doctors.


----------



## Porter_kd (Mar 26, 2015)

look at CPT code 20610-Arthrocentesis, aspiration and/or injection, major joint or bursa(eg, shoulder, hip, knee, subacromial bursa).  He is giving the injection into the shoulder.  I would code as 20610 if it is without ultrasound.  He does not mention the acromioclavicular which is for CPT code 20605.


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Mar 26, 2015)

I would use 20550 if "rotator cuff" injected


----------

